# iCute power supply's



## bowen

Hey, i have a iCute 550w manganese PSU, have been doing some research on icute and theres alot of mixed reviews on there reliability, most people saying there bad have no proof and the people saying they're good have decent proof. Just wondering as im upgrading GPU to a 6750 and another 2gb of ram in the next week or so should i be worried about using this PSU, another thing is i don't have the money for a new GPU and PSU!


----------



## claptonman

A 6750 doesn't consume that much power, but I'm gonna say you need to replace it. It's just a matter of time before it fails.


----------



## robina_80

mate ive got a 750w icute psu and so far so good ive had no complaints


----------



## bowen

How long have you been using it for hmmm?


----------



## voyagerfan99

Never heard of iCute myself so I would never have bought one.


----------



## just a noob

voyagerfan99 said:


> Never heard of iCute myself so I would never have bought one.



They make all those pink cases


----------



## robina_80

Over a year now


----------

